# Baker's Dozen Game



## MA-Caver

A Baker's Dozen is 13...and in this game people take turns finding a baker's dozen of related names... 
example: 
person #1 says new topic: cookies 
1. snickerdoodles 

person#2 says 
1. snickerdoodles 
2. sugarcookies 

person#3 says 
1. snickerdoodles 
2. sugarcookies 
3. peanut butter 

person# 4 says: 
1. snickerdoodles 
2. sugarcookies 
3. peanut butter 
4. chocolate chip 

etc. through to person #13, who will end the baker's dozen and will choose the subject for the next game... 
(hint: highlight, copy, paste most recent/last entries for ease of play)
Also no repeats of names on same subject so read the list(s) carefully before replying.
Remember the 13th entry gets to choose the new subject. (to keep it all fair)  :uhyeah: 

Starting out the subject (naturally :asian: ) is: "Types Of Martial Arts"

1. Wing Chun


----------



## Aikikitty

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido

      Is this right?

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo


----------



## someguy

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo


----------



## KenpoTess

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo
7. Hapkido


----------



## Ceicei

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo
7. Hapkido
8. Shotokan


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo
7. Hapkido
8. Shotokan
9. Muay Thai


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo
7. Hapkido
8. Shotokan
9. Muay Thai
10. Kung Fu


----------



## Ceicei

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo
7. Hapkido
8. Shotokan
9. Muay Thai
10. Kung Fu
11. Kendo


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo
7. Hapkido
8. Shotokan
9. Muay Thai
10. Kung Fu
11. Kendo
12. Ninjutsu


----------



## Gary5000

1. Wing Chun
2. Aikido
3. American Kenpo
4. Judo
5. Jiu Jitsu
6. Taekwondo
7. Hapkido
8. Shotokan
9. Muay Thai
10. Kung Fu
11. Kendo
12. Ninjutsu
13. Jeet Kune Do

Now list WEAPONS

1. Bo Staff


----------



## Aikikitty

Now list WEAPONS

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken


Robyn  :asian: 
p.s.  this is funny because I was thinking myself of what to do next if I was number 13 and I was thinking "weapons" too!


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama


----------



## Ceicei

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku


----------



## someguy

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier

Oddly enough I was thinking of doing weapons as well.


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus


----------



## Ceicei

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus
7. Sai


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus
7. Sai
8. Colt .45 1911


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus
7. Sai
8. Colt .45 1911
9. Ak-47


----------



## Ceicei

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus
7. Sai
8. Colt .45 1911
9. Ak-47
10. Kama


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus
7. Sai
8. Colt .45 1911
9. Ak-47
10. Kama
11. Claymore (the sword, not the mine )


----------



## Ceicei

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus
7. Sai
8. Colt .45 1911
9. Ak-47
10. Kama
11. Claymore (the sword, not the mine  )
12. Katana


----------



## Cryozombie

. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. Nunchaku
5. Rapier
6. Arquebus
7. Sai
8. Colt .45 1911
9. Ak-47
10. Kama
11. Claymore (the sword, not the mine  )
12. Katana
13. Warhammer

New Topic:

Things you Find in a Dojo

1. An Instructor


----------



## Ceicei

1. An Instructor
2. Students


----------



## MA-Caver

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors


----------



## someguy

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons


----------



## Cryozombie

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats


----------



## KenpoTex

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)


----------



## Ceicei

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)
7. Uniforms


----------



## MA-Caver

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)
7. Uniforms
8. Trophies


----------



## Kenpo Mama

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)
7. Uniforms
8. Trophies
9. Kick pads


----------



## KenpoTex

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)
7. Uniforms
8. Trophies
9. Kick pads
10. Ice-packs


----------



## Ceicei

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)
7. Uniforms
8. Trophies
9. Kick pads
10. Ice-packs 
11. Sparring gear


----------



## Kenpo Mama

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)
7. Uniforms
8. Trophies
9. Kick pads
10. Ice-packs 
11. Sparring gear
12. Focus Mitts


----------



## Ceicei

1. An Instructor
2. Students
3. Wall to wall Mirrors
4. Weapons
5. Mats
6. Heavy-Bag(s)
7. Uniforms
8. Trophies
9. Kick pads
10. Ice-packs 
11. Sparring gear
12. Focus Mitts
13. Belts

New category:  defensive/offensive moves

1.  Roundhouse kick


----------



## someguy

New category: defensive/offensive moves

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut


----------



## Kenpo Mama

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook Punch


----------



## Ping898

New category: defensive/offensive moves

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook Punch
4. Side Kick


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook Punch
4. Side Kick
5.  :btg:


----------



## Ceicei

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook Punch
4. Side Kick
5.  :btg:
6.  Ridgehand strike


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook Punch
4. Side Kick
5. 
6. Ridgehand strike
7. Heel Hook Kick


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook Punch
4. Side Kick
5. 
6. Ridgehand strike
7. Heel Hook Kick
8. Jumpback Kick


----------



## Ceicei

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook Punch
4. Side Kick
5. :btg: 
6. Ridgehand strike
7. Heel Hook Kick
8. Jumpback Kick
9. Hammerfist


----------



## TigerWoman

1.  Roundhouse kick
2.  Upper cut
3.  Hook punch
4.  Side kick
5.  :btg: 
6.  Ridgehand strike
7.  Heel hook kick
8.  Jumpback Kick 
9.  Hammerfist
10.Jump Spin Heel


----------



## Ceicei

1.  Roundhouse kick
2.  Upper cut
3.  Hook punch
4.  Side kick
5.  :btg: 
6.  Ridgehand strike
7.  Heel hook kick
8.  Jumpback Kick 
9.  Hammerfist
10.Jump Spin Heel
11. Elbow strike


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook punch
4. Side kick
5.
6. Ridgehand strike
7. Heel hook kick
8. Jumpback Kick
9. Hammerfist
10.Jump Spin Heel
11. Elbow strike
12. Eye Gouge


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Roundhouse kick
2. Upper cut
3. Hook punch
4. Side kick
5. BTG  :btg: 
6. Ridgehand strike
7. Heel hook kick
8. Jumpback Kick
9. Hammerfist
10. Jump Spin Heel
11. Elbow strike
12. Eye Gouge
13. Foot sweep
__________________
Subject: Movie titles

1. Van Helsing


----------



## KenpoTex

Subject: Movie titles

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints


----------



## Aikikitty

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2


----------



## someguy

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Soroity Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama


----------



## Ceicei

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Soroity Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama
7. The Perfect Weapon


----------



## Flatlander

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Soroity Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama
7. The Perfect Weapon
8. Ghost Dad


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama
7. The Perfect Weapon
8. Ghost Dad
9. Troy


----------



## Ping898

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama
7. The Perfect Weapon
8. Ghost Dad
9. Troy
10. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama
7. The Perfect Weapon
8. Ghost Dad
9. Troy
10. The Day After Tomorrow
11. Fraternity Demon


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama
7. The Perfect Weapon
8. Ghost Dad
9. Troy
10. The Day After Tomorrow
11. Fraternity Demon
12. Seven


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Van Helsing
2. The Boondock Saints
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner to Azkaban
4. Shrek 2
5. Enter the Dragon
6. Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama
7. The Perfect Weapon
8. Ghost Dad
9. Troy
10. The Day After Tomorrow
11. Fraternity Demon
12. Seven
13. Kill Bill Vol. 2

New Topic:  Favorite hobby (not MA)


----------



## Aikikitty

New Topic: Favorite hobby (not MA)

1.Exercising

    Robyn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p.s. I really do exercise as a hobby.


----------



## Ceicei

1. Exercising
2. Reading


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery


----------



## someguy

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)
7. Motorcycling


----------



## Flatlander

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)
7. Motorcycling
8. Playin' with my baby


----------



## Shodan

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)
7. Motorcycling
8. Playin' with my baby
9. Scrapbooking


----------



## shesulsa

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)
7. Motorcycling
8. Playin' with my baby
9. Scrapbooking
10. Knitting


----------



## Ceicei

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)
7. Motorcycling
8. Playin' with my baby
9. Scrapbooking
10. Knitting
11. Horseback riding


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)
7. Motorcycling
8. Playin' with my baby
9. Scrapbooking
10. Knitting
11. Horseback riding
12. Rock/Ice Climbing


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Exercising
2. Reading
3. Target-shooting
4. Pottery
5. Watchin' tv.
6. Caving (aka spelunking)
7. Motorcycling
8. Playin' with my baby
9. Scrapbooking
10. Knitting
11. Horseback riding
12. Rock/Ice Climbing
13. Quilting 

New category:  Vacation Destinations


----------



## MA-Caver

New category: Vacation Destinations

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico   (where else?)


----------



## TigerWoman

New category: Vacation Destinations

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico   (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July  (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)


----------



## shesulsa

New category: Vacation Destinations

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico  (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July  (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico  (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July  (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)


----------



## Aikikitty

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA  (family reunion and Disneyland)

Robyn


----------



## Shodan

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)
7. Fabulous LAS VEGAS


----------



## kik

1. Bo Staff
2. Bokken
3. Kusarigama
4. nunchuks


----------



## Ceicei

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)
7. Fabulous LAS VEGAS
8. Houston, Texas (family vacation)


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)
7. Fabulous LAS VEGAS
8. Houston, Texas (family vacation)
9. Sheperdstown WV (hahaha)


----------



## shesulsa

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)
7. Fabulous LAS VEGAS
8. Houston, Texas (family vacation)
9. Sheperdstown WV (hahaha)
10. Lake Tahoe, CA


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)
7. Fabulous LAS VEGAS
8. Houston, Texas (family vacation)
9. Sheperdstown WV (hahaha)
10. Lake Tahoe, CA
11. Estes Park, CO (great during the summer, too much snow in the winter)


----------



## kik

*Re: Baker's Dozen Game* 
1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)
7. Fabulous LAS VEGAS
8. Houston, Texas (family vacation)
9. Sheperdstown WV (hahaha)
10. Lake Tahoe, CA
11. Estes Park, CO (great during the summer, too much snow in the winter)
12. Spring Hill FL. (Family Vacation)__________________


----------



## Flatlander

*Re: Baker's Dozen Game* 
1. Carlsbad Caverns New Mexico (where else?)
2. Phoenix, AZ in July (we 'Sotans like the heat, Not)
3. Honolulu, Hawaii
4. San Antonio, Tx (The Alamo, the Riverwalk, Six-flags, Sea-World, etc.)
5. Orange County area, CA (family reunion and Disneyland)
6. Yellowstone (leaving Saturday!!)
7. Fabulous LAS VEGAS
8. Houston, Texas (family vacation)
9. Sheperdstown WV (hahaha)
10. Lake Tahoe, CA
11. Estes Park, CO (great during the summer, too much snow in the winter)
12. Spring Hill FL. (Family Vacation)__________________
13. Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan!

New Topic : The worst smell I have experienced....


----------



## TigerWoman

1.  Skunk close range


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)


----------



## MisterMike

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence


----------



## Ceicei

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke


----------



## shesulsa

The worst smell I have experienced....

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"
7. Burning human flesh


----------



## shesulsa

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"
7. Burning human flesh
8. Burning, rotten human flesh :barf:


----------



## Aikikitty

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"
7. Burning human flesh
8. Burning, rotten human flesh
9. Terribly stinky gi's/uniforms that have not been washed in a LONG time! :erg:


----------



## shesulsa

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"
7. Burning human flesh
8. Burning, rotten human flesh :barf:
9. Terribly stinky gi's/uniforms that have not been washed in a LONG time! :erg:
10. Chitlins cooking  :fart:


----------



## Ceicei

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"
7. Burning human flesh
8. Burning, rotten human flesh :barf:
9. Terribly stinky gi's/uniforms that have not been washed in a LONG time! :erg:
10. Chitlins cooking :fart:
11. Unmaintained filthy outhouse (outdoor restroom)


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"
7. Burning human flesh
8. Burning, rotten human flesh :barf:
9. Terribly stinky gi's/uniforms that have not been washed in a LONG time! :erg:
10. Chitlins cooking :fart:
11. Unmaintained filthy outhouse (outdoor restroom)
12. limburger cheese (something like stinky feet)


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Skunk close range
2. Lots and lots of Puke. (made me wanna puke)
3. Doggy Flatulence
4. Cigarette smoke
5. Death, without question
6. An animal that's been "gut-shot"
7. Burning human flesh
8. Burning, rotten human flesh 
9. Terribly stinky gi's/uniforms that have not been washed in a LONG time! 
10. Chitlins cooking 
11. Unmaintained filthy outhouse (outdoor restroom)
12. limburger cheese (something like stinky feet)
13. Sewage plant with a busted pipe.
-------------------------

New Baker's Dozen: Most Boring Movie (seen personally)

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
(Blasphemer!)
2. ISHTAR


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd


----------



## shesulsa

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd
4. Bodyguard


----------



## Ceicei

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd
4. Bodyguard
5. Ace Ventura


----------



## Goldendragon7

New Baker's Dozen: Most Boring Movie (seen personally)

 1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
 2. ISHTAR
 3. Judge Dredd
 4. Bodyguard
 5. Ace Ventura
 6. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Ceicei

New Baker's Dozen: Most Boring Movie (seen personally)

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd
4. Bodyguard
5. Ace Ventura
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7.  Gattaca (there were some good moments in it though)


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd
4. Bodyguard
5. Ace Ventura
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. Gattaca (there were some good moments in it though)
8. Its a Wonderful Life


----------



## Goldendragon7

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
 2. ISHTAR
 3. Judge Dredd
 4. Bodyguard
 5. Ace Ventura
 6. The Day After Tomorrow
 7. Gattaca (there were some good moments in it though)
 8. Its a Wonderful Life
 9. The God's mus be Crazy


----------



## Ceicei

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd
4. Bodyguard
5. Ace Ventura
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. Gattaca (there were some good moments in it though)
8. Its a Wonderful Life
9. The God's mus be Crazy
10. Super Size Me


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd
4. Bodyguard
5. Ace Ventura
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. Gattaca (there were some good moments in it though)
8. Its a Wonderful Life
9. The God's mus be Crazy
10. Super Size Me
11. The Ninth Gate


----------



## shesulsa

1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
2. ISHTAR
3. Judge Dredd
4. Bodyguard
5. Ace Ventura
6. The Day After Tomorrow
7. Gattaca (there were some good moments in it though)
8. Its a Wonderful Life
9. The God's mus be Crazy
10. Super Size Me
11. The Ninth Gate
12. Lion King 1 1/2


----------



## Goldendragon7

New Baker's Dozen: Most Boring Movie (seen personally)

 1. Episode One: The Phantom Menace 
 2. ISHTAR
 3. Judge Dredd
 4. Bodyguard
 5. Ace Ventura
 6. The Day After Tomorrow
 7. Gattaca (there were some good moments in it though)
 8. Its a Wonderful Life
 9. The God's mus be Crazy
 10. Super Size Me
 11. The Ninth Gate
 12. Lion King 1 1/2
 13. The God's must be Crazy II


----------



## Goldendragon7

New Baker's Dozen: Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

  1. Katmai Park  (Alaska) 
  2. 
  3. 
  4. 
  5. 
  6. 
  7. 
  8. 
  9. 
  10. 
  11. 
  12. 
  13.


----------



## shesulsa

New Baker's Dozen: Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

1. Katmai Park (Alaska) 
2. Island of Kauai'i, Hawai'i
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13.


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Katmai Park (Alaska) 
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah


----------



## shesulsa

Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

1. Katmai Park (Alaska) 
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California


----------



## Ceicei

Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

1. Katmai Park (Alaska) 
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California
5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana


----------



## TigerWoman

Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

1. Katmai Park (Alaska) 
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California
5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Katmai Park (Alaska)
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California
5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too
7. Ocho Rios, Jamacia


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Katmai Park (Alaska)
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California
5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too
7. Ocho Rios, Jamacia
8. Robber's Roost (near Green River Ut.)


----------



## Flatlander

1. Katmai Park (Alaska)
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California
5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too
7. Ocho Rios, Jamacia
8. Robber's Roost (near Green River Ut.)
9. Lac La Ronge (Northern Saskatchewan)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

  1. Katmai Park (Alaska)
  2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
  3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
  4. Palm Springs, California
  5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
  6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too
  7. Ocho Rios, Jamacia
  8. Robber's Roost (near Green River Ut.)
  9. Lac La Ronge (Northern Saskatchewan)
 10. Barbados (Caribbean)
  11.
  12.
  13.


----------



## TigerWoman

Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

  1. Katmai Park (Alaska)
  2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
  3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
  4. Palm Springs, California
  5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
  6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too
  7. Ocho Rios, Jamacia
  8. Robber's Roost (near Green River Ut.)
  9. Lac La Ronge (Northern Saskatchewan)
 10. Barbados (Caribbean)
  11. Breckenridge, CO
  12.
  13.


----------



## KenpoTex

Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

1. Katmai Park (Alaska)
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California
5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too
7. Ocho Rios, Jamacia
8. Robber's Roost (near Green River Ut.)
9. Lac La Ronge (Northern Saskatchewan)
10. Barbados (Caribbean)
11. Breckenridge, CO
12. Orlando, Florida
13.


----------



## Aikikitty

Most Enjoyable Vacation Spot (personally experienced)

1. Katmai Park (Alaska)
2. Island of Kauaii, Hawaii
3. High Unita Mountain Range, Utah
4. Palm Springs, California
5. Yellowstone National Park, Montana
6. 2nd Pick Yosemite, lst Kauai too
7. Ocho Rios, Jamacia
8. Robber's Roost (near Green River Ut.)
9. Lac La Ronge (Northern Saskatchewan)
10. Barbados (Caribbean)
11. Breckenridge, CO
12. Orlando, Florida
13. Orange County, CA

Your favorite type of Pet---

1. Cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Robyn


----------



## shesulsa

Your favorite type of Pet---

1. Cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Husband :inlove:


----------



## Ceicei

1. Cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Husband :inlove:
3. Ferret


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Cat  
2. Husband 
3. Ferret
4. Snakes


----------



## Flatlander

1. Cat 
2. Husband 
3. Ferret
4. Snakes
5. Rock


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Cat 
2. Husband 
3. Ferret
4. Snakes
5. Rock
6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)


----------



## TigerWoman

1. Cat 
2. Husband 
3. Ferret
4. Snakes
5. Rock
6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)
7. My Poople (poodle-shaggy cut)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Your favorite type of Pet...

 1. Cat 
 2. Husband 
 3. Ferret
 4. Snakes
 5. Rock
 6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)
 7. My Poople (poodle-shaggy cut)
 8. Parrots
 9.


----------



## shesulsa

Your favorite type of Pet...

1. Cat 
2. Husband 
3. Ferret
4. Snakes
5. Rock
6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)
7. My Poople (poodle-shaggy cut)
8. Parrots
9. Chia :boing2: 
10.


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Cat 
2. Husband 
3. Ferret
4. Snakes
5. Rock
6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)
7. My Poople (poodle-shaggy cut)
8. Parrots
9. Chia  
10.Dogs (real dogs...not little ankle-biters or barking rats)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Your favorite type of Pet...

 1. Cat 
 2. Husband 
 3. Ferret
 4. Snakes
 5. Rock
 6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)
 7. My Poople (poodle-shaggy cut)
 8. Parrots
 9. Chia  
 10.Dogs
 11.Tropical Fish (reedfish)
 12.


----------



## TigerWoman

Your favorite type of Pet...

 1. Cat 
 2. Husband 
 3. Ferret
 4. Snakes
 5. Rock
 6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)
 7. My Poople (poodle-shaggy cut)
 8. Parrots
 9. Chia  
 10.Dogs
 11.Tropical Fish (reedfish)
 12.My cockatiels
 13.


----------



## Ceicei

1. Cat 
2. Husband 
3. Ferret
4. Snakes
5. Rock
6. My Roomate Dug (He's like a pet)
7. My Poople (poodle-shaggy cut)
8. Parrots
9. Chia 
10.Dogs
11.Tropical Fish (reedfish)
12.My cockatiels
13. Gerbils

New topic:  martial arts stances (give name and which art associated)

1.  Neutral bow (Kenpo)


----------



## TigerWoman

New topic:  martial arts stances (give name and which art associated)

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3.


----------



## Aikikitty

New topic: martial arts stances (give name and which art associated)

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)


Robyn  :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)


----------



## shesulsa

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)
7.  Um-yang (Hwarangdo)


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)
7. Um-yang (Hwarangdo)
8. Close-kneel (kenpo)


----------



## Shodan

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)
7. Um-yang (Hwarangdo)
8. Close-kneel (kenpo)
9. Forward bow (Kenpo)


----------



## shesulsa

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)
7. Um-yang (Hwarangdo)
8. Close-kneel (kenpo)
9. Forward bow (Kenpo)
10. Square Horse (Sam Pai Kenpo and pretty universal, I think)


----------



## kik

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)
7. Um-yang (Hwarangdo)
8. Close-kneel (kenpo)
9. Forward bow (Kenpo)
10. Square Horse (Sam Pai Kenpo and pretty universal, I think)
11. Ahpkoobi (Front stance ..Universal, just different terminology) TKD


----------



## Flatlander

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo) 
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)
7. Um-yang (Hwarangdo)
8. Close-kneel (kenpo)
9. Forward bow (Kenpo)
10. Square Horse (Sam Pai Kenpo and pretty universal, I think)
11. Ahpkoobi (Front stance ..Universal, just different terminology) TKD
12. Right Lead (Jun Fan JKD)


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Neutral bow (Kenpo)
2. Tiger stance (Taekwondo)
3. Gyakku hanmi (Aikido)
4. Cat stance (Wing Chun)
5. Wide-Kneel (Kenpo)
6. Ichimonji no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)
7. Um-yang (Hwarangdo)
8. Close-kneel (kenpo)
9. Forward bow (Kenpo)
10. Square Horse (Sam Pai Kenpo and pretty universal, I think)
11. Ahpkoobi (Front stance ..Universal, just different terminology) TKD
12. Right Lead (Jun Fan JKD)'
13. Hicho no Kame (Ninpo Taijutsu)

New Topic...

Best Pizza Toppings:

1) Peperoni and Cheese


----------



## Goldendragon7

New Topic...

* Best Pizza Toppings*:

 1.  Peperoni and Cheese
  2.  Double Ground Beef
  3. 
  4. 
  5. 
  6. 
  7. 
  8. 
  9. 
  10. 
  11. 
  12. 
  13.


----------



## MA-Caver

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)


----------



## KenpoTex

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos


----------



## Elizium

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos

5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.


----------



## shesulsa

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo


----------



## Goldendragon7

* Best Pizza Toppings*:

    1. Pepperoni and Cheese
    2. Double Ground Beef
    3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
    4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
 5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
  6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo
      7. Extra Sauce
      8. 
      9. 
     10. 
     11. 
     12. 
     13.


----------



## shesulsa

*Best Pizza Toppings*:

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo
7. Extra Sauce
8. Lobster, Spinach and Sundried tomotoes in Garlic sauce & Gouda
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13.


----------



## Goldendragon7

*Best Pizza Toppings*:

 1. Pepperoni and Cheese
 2. Double Ground Beef
 3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
 4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
 5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
 6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo
 7. Extra Sauce
 8. Lobster, Spinach and Sundried tomotoes in Garlic sauce & Gouda
 9. Well, then don't forget the sauerkraut and anchovies! 
 10. 
 11. 
 12. 
 13.


----------



## shesulsa

*Best Pizza Toppings*:

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo
7. Extra Sauce
8. Lobster, Spinach and Sundried tomotoes in Garlic sauce & Gouda
9. Well, then don't forget the sauerkraut and anchovies! 
10. Artichoke hearts, asparagus, chicken, pepperjack, red bell pepper
11. 
12. 
13.


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo
7. Extra Sauce
8. Lobster, Spinach and Sundried tomotoes in Garlic sauce & Gouda
9. Well, then don't forget the sauerkraut and anchovies! 
10. Artichoke hearts, asparagus, chicken, pepperjack, red bell pepper
11. LOL: Buffalo Chicken Pizza! (See my Letter to Pizza Hut)
12. 
13.


----------



## Flatlander

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo
7. Extra Sauce
8. Lobster, Spinach and Sundried tomotoes in Garlic sauce & Gouda
9. Well, then don't forget the sauerkraut and anchovies! 
10. Artichoke hearts, asparagus, chicken, pepperjack, red bell pepper
11. LOL: Buffalo Chicken Pizza! (See my Letter to Pizza Hut)
12. Hot pepper, feta, garlic, tomato, and pineapple.
13.


----------



## Cryozombie

1. Pepperoni and Cheese
2. Double Ground Beef
3. Canadian Bacon and Pineapple (aka Hawaiian)
4. Italian Sausage and Jalapenos
5. Cheese, mushroom and pineapple.
6. Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo
7. Extra Sauce
8. Lobster, Spinach and Sundried tomotoes in Garlic sauce & Gouda
9. Well, then don't forget the sauerkraut and anchovies! 
10. Artichoke hearts, asparagus, chicken, pepperjack, red bell pepper
11. LOL: Buffalo Chicken Pizza! (See my Letter to Pizza Hut)
12. Hot pepper, feta, garlic, tomato, and pineapple.
13. Olives, peppers, Oilve oil and Feta Cheese

Next Topic...

What Famous Person would you most like to be?

1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)


----------



## MA-Caver

What Famous Person would you most like to be?

1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee


----------



## Flatlander

What Famous Person would you most like to be?

1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee
3) Hugh Hefner


----------



## Goldendragon7

*What Famous Person would you most like to be?*

 1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
 2) Bruce Lee
 3) Hugh Hefner
 4) Bill Gates
 5)


----------



## TigerWoman

*What Famous Person would you most like to be?*

 1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
 2) Bruce Lee
 3) Hugh Hefner
 4) Bill Gates
 5) Meg Ryan


----------



## shesulsa

*What Famous Person would you most like to be?*

1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee
3) Hugh Hefner
4) Bill Gates
5) Meg Ryan
6) Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Goldendragon7

*What Famous Person would you most like to be?*

 1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
 2) Bruce Lee
 3) Hugh Hefner
 4) Bill Gates
 5) Meg Ryan
 6) Jennifer Aniston
 7) Ed Parker
 8)


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee
3) Hugh Hefner
4) Bill Gates
5) Meg Ryan
6) Jennifer Aniston
7) Ed Parker
8) General George S. Patton


----------



## kik

What Famous person Would you most like to be?
1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee
3) Hugh Hefner
4) Bill Gates
5) Meg Ryan
6) Jennifer Aniston
7) Ed Parker
8) General George S. Patton
9) Elvis Presley


----------



## Ceicei

What Famous person Would you most like to be?
1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee
3) Hugh Hefner
4) Bill Gates
5) Meg Ryan
6) Jennifer Aniston
7) Ed Parker
8) General George S. Patton
9) Elvis Presley
10) Jane Seymour (plays Dr. Michaela Quinn on Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman)


----------



## Cryozombie

What Famous person Would you most like to be?
1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee
3) Hugh Hefner
4) Bill Gates
5) Meg Ryan
6) Jennifer Aniston
7) Ed Parker
8) General George S. Patton
9) Elvis Presley
10) Jane Seymour (plays Dr. Michaela Quinn on Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman)
11. Tony Danza.  He's the Boss.


----------



## KenpoTex

What Famous person Would you most like to be?
1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
2) Bruce Lee
3) Hugh Hefner
4) Bill Gates
5) Meg Ryan
6) Jennifer Aniston
7) Ed Parker
8) General George S. Patton
9) Elvis Presley
10) Jane Seymour (plays Dr. Michaela Quinn on Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman)
11. Tony Danza. He's the Boss.
12. President Bush (just so I could push the little red button  :ticked: )


----------



## shesulsa

What Famous person Would you most like to be?
 1) Edaward Teach (Blackbeard)
 2) Bruce Lee
 3) Hugh Hefner
 4) Bill Gates
 5) Meg Ryan
 6) Jennifer Aniston
 7) Ed Parker
 8) General George S. Patton
 9) Elvis Presley
 10) Jane Seymour (plays Dr. Michaela Quinn on Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman)
 11. Tony Danza. He's the Boss.
 12. President Bush (just so I could push the little red button  :ticked: )
 13.  J. K. Rowling

 NEXT TOPIC:

 FAVORITE MARTIAL ARTS FILM (actually seen)
 1.)  Enter the Dragon


----------



## Flatlander

FAVORITE MARTIAL ARTS FILM (actually seen)
1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die


----------



## Aikikitty

FAVORITE MARTIAL ARTS FILM (actually seen)
1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master


----------



## Cryozombie

FAVORITE MARTIAL ARTS FILM (actually seen)
1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono


----------



## KenpoTex

FAVORITE MARTIAL ARTS FILM (actually seen)
1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon


----------



## Elizium

1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon
6.) Blind Fury


----------



## Ceicei

1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon
6.) Blind Fury
7.) Karate Kid (that was my first MA favorite as a child)


----------



## MA-Caver

1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon
6.) Blind Fury
7.) Karate Kid (that was my first MA favorite as a child)
8.) Tsubaki Sanjûrô (Kurasawa)


----------



## Elizium

1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon
6.) Blind Fury
7.) Karate Kid (that was my first MA favorite as a child)
8.) Tsubaki Sanjûrô (Kurasawa)

9.) Mortal Kombat  (cheesy but good to watch)


----------



## KenpoTex

1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon
6.) Blind Fury
7.) Karate Kid (that was my first MA favorite as a child)
8.) Tsubaki Sanjûrô (Kurasawa)
9.) Mortal Kombat (cheesy but good to watch)
10) Out For Justice


----------



## Elizium

kenpotex said:
			
		

> 1.) Enter the Dragon
> 2.) Romeo Must Die
> 3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
> 4.) Shinobi-no-mono
> 5.) The Perfect Weapon
> 6.) Blind Fury
> 7.) Karate Kid (that was my first MA favorite as a child)
> 8.) Tsubaki Sanjûrô (Kurasawa)
> 9.) Mortal Kombat (cheesy but good to watch)
> 10) Out For Justice


11.) Rapid fire


----------



## Cryozombie

1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon
6.) Blind Fury
7.) Karate Kid (that was my first MA favorite as a child)
8.) Tsubaki Sanjûrô (Kurasawa)
9.) Mortal Kombat (cheesy but good to watch)
10) Out For Justice
11) Rapid Fire
12) Skinny Tiger Fatty Dragon


----------



## MA-Caver

1.) Enter the Dragon
2.) Romeo Must Die
3.) Legend of the Drunken Master
4.) Shinobi-no-mono
5.) The Perfect Weapon
6.) Blind Fury
7.) Karate Kid (that was my first MA favorite as a child)
8.) Tsubaki Sanjûrô (Kurasawa)
9.) Mortal Kombat (cheesy but good to watch)
10) Out For Justice
11) Rapid Fire
12) Skinny Tiger Fatty Dragon
13) Above The Law

*Past & Present Favorite Computer/Arcade Game*

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)


----------



## Ceicei

*Past & Present Favorite Computer/Arcade Game*

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II


----------



## Cryozombie

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights


----------



## Elizium

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)


----------



## Seig

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)
6.) Command and Conquer (most versions)
7.) Stronghold


----------



## Ceicei

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)
6) Command and Conquer (most versions)
7) Stronghold
8) Bruce Lee:  Quest of the Dragon (x-box)


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)
6) Command and Conquer (most versions)
7) Stronghold
8) Bruce Lee:  Quest of the Dragon (x-box)
9) Solitaire (not martial arts version-original version)


----------



## Elizium

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)
6) Command and Conquer (most versions)
7) Stronghold
8) Bruce Lee: Quest of the Dragon (x-box)
9) Solitaire (not martial arts version-original version)

10) Space invaders


----------



## Aikikitty

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)
6) Command and Conquer (most versions)
7) Stronghold
8) Bruce Lee: Quest of the Dragon (x-box)
9) Solitaire (not martial arts version-original version)
10) Space invaders
11) Pacman


----------



## Zepp

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)
6) Command and Conquer (most versions)
7) Stronghold
8) Bruce Lee: Quest of the Dragon (x-box)
9) Solitaire (not martial arts version-original version)
10) Space invaders
11) Pacman
12) Quake 1 & 2


----------



## Ceicei

1) Silent Hunter series (WWII Submarine warfare rts)
2) Diablo and Diablo II
3) Neverwinter Nights
4) Devil may cry
5) Splinter Cell or Ghost Recon (x-box)
6) Command and Conquer (most versions)
7) Stronghold
8) Bruce Lee: Quest of the Dragon (x-box)
9) Solitaire (not martial arts version-original version)
10) Space invaders
11) Pacman
12) Quake 1 & 2
13) The Need for Speed (car racing)

Things generally associated with dating 
1) Money


----------



## TigerWoman

Things generally associated with dating 
1) Money
2) Movies


----------



## MA-Caver

Things generally associated with dating 
1) Money
2) Movies
3)   X  :fanboy: =  :btg:


----------



## shesulsa

MACaver said:
			
		

> Things generally associated with dating
> 1) Money
> 2) Movies
> 3)   X  :fanboy: =  :btg:


 4) Dancing


----------



## Ceicei

Things generally associated with dating

1) Money
2) Movies
3)  X :fanboy: = :btg:
4) Dancing
5) Dining


----------



## TigerWoman

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Things generally associated with dating


 
1) Money
2) Movies
3)  X :fanboy: = :btg:
4) Dancing
5) Dining
6) Sitter


----------



## TKD USA

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> 1) Money
> 2) Movies
> 3)  X :fanboy: = :btg:
> 4) Dancing
> 5) Dining
> 6) Sitter


7) Item throwing


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Money
2) Movies
3)    X  :fanboy:  = :btg: 
4) Dancing
5) Dining
6) Sitter 
7) Item throwing 
8) Staring at the stars together  :inlove:


----------



## TKD USA

MACaver said:
			
		

> 1) Money
> 2) Movies
> 3)  X :fanboy: = :btg:
> 4) Dancing
> 5) Dining
> 6) Sitter
> 7) Item throwing
> 8) Staring at the stars together :inlove:


crying so many times


----------



## Elizium

TKD USA said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *MACaver*
> _1) Money_
> _2) Movies_
> _3)  X :fanboy: = :btg: _
> _4) Dancing_
> _5) Dining_
> _6) Sitter _
> _7) Item throwing _
> _8) Staring at the stars together :inlove:_
> 9)crying so many times


10) Hoping 9 months down the line you do not get to hear the patter of tiny feet.
11) That your date tuns out not to be a cross dresser.


----------



## Ceicei

) Money
_2) Movies_
_3)  X :fanboy: = :btg: _
_4) Dancing_
_5) Dining_
_6) Sitter _
_7) Item throwing _
_8) Staring at the stars together :inlove:_
9)crying so many times
10) Hoping 9 months down the line you do not get to hear the patter of tiny feet.
11) That your date tuns out not to be a cross dresser.
12) chivalry and courtesy


----------



## Cryozombie

) Money
2) Movies
3)  X  =  
4) Dancing
5) Dining
6) Sitter 
7) Item throwing 
8) Staring at the stars together 
9)crying so many times
10) Hoping 9 months down the line you do not get to hear the patter of tiny feet.
11) That your date tuns out not to be a cross dresser.
12) chivalry and courtesy
13) Getting Dumped

New Topic:

Famous Pirates of the Chinese seas... no wait... 

Songs you love!

1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk


----------



## TKD USA

Technopunk said:
			
		

> )
> 
> 1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk


Holidae in-Chingy


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk 
2) Holidae in-Chingy
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd


----------



## Ceicei

1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk 
2) Holidae in-Chingy
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
4) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk 
2) Holidae in-Chingy
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
4) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
5) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk 
2) Holidae in-Chingy
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
4) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
5) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
6) Night train- Guns 'n Roses


----------



## TKD USA

kenpotex said:
			
		

> 1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk
> 2) Holidae in-Chingy
> 3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
> 4) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
> 5) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
> 6) Night train- Guns 'n Roses


7)I don't want you back-Eamon


----------



## Elizium

8) My girlfriends girlfriend - Type O Negative


----------



## Ceicei

_1) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk 
2) Holidae in-Chingy
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
4) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
5) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
6) Night train- Guns 'n Roses_
_7)I don't want you back-Eamon_
_8) My girlfriends girlfriend - Type O Negative_
_9) Total Eclipse of the Heart - Steinman_


----------



## MA-Caver

01) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk 
02) Holidae in-Chingy
03) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
04) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
05) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
06) Night train- Guns 'n Roses
07)I don't want you back-Eamon
08) My girlfriends girlfriend - Type O Negative
09) Total Eclipse of the Heart - Steinman
10) I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## KenpoTex

01) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk 
02) Holidae in-Chingy
03) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
04) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
05) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
06) Night train- Guns 'n Roses
07)I don't want you back-Eamon
08) My girlfriends girlfriend - Type O Negative
09) Total Eclipse of the Heart - Steinman
10) I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
11) No One Like You - The Scorpions


----------



## Cryozombie

01) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk
02) Holidae in-Chingy
03) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
04) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
05) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
06) Night train- Guns 'n Roses
07)I don't want you back-Eamon
08) My girlfriends girlfriend - Type O Negative
09) Total Eclipse of the Heart - Steinman
10) I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
11) No One Like You - The Scorpions
12) I love love you - Hideki Naganuma


----------



## Flatlander

01) Starsign - Apoptygma Berzerk
02) Holidae in-Chingy
03) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts 1-9) - Pink Floyd
04) Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain
05) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
06) Night train- Guns 'n Roses
07)I don't want you back-Eamon
08) My girlfriends girlfriend - Type O Negative
09) Total Eclipse of the Heart - Steinman
10) I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
11) No One Like You - The Scorpions
12) I love love you - Hideki Naganuma
13) Rusty Cage - the Johnny Cash version

New Topic:

Names of your favorite pet, now or previously (and kind of pet).

01) Furley - (Dog)


----------



## Ceicei

New Topic:

Names of your favorite pet, now or previously (and kind of pet).

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)


----------



## Aikikitty

:asian: Names of your favorite pet, now or previously (and kind of pet).

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Robyn


----------



## Shodan

Names of your favorite pet, now or previously (and kind of pet).

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)
6) Sparky (dog)


----------



## Ceicei

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)
6) Sparky (dog)
7) Maximillian (ferret)


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)
6) Sparky (dog)
7) Maximillian (ferret)
8) Stilgar (from Dune) (an all black cat)


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)
6) Sparky (dog)
7) Maximillian (ferret)
8) Stilgar (from Dune) (an all black cat)
9) Randolph Aloysus (dog...why? 'cause my dad was trying to come up with a ridiculously long name)


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)
6) Sparky (dog)
7) Maximillian (ferret)
8) Stilgar (from Dune) (an all black cat)
9) Randolph Aloysus (dog...why? 'cause my dad was trying to come up with    a ridiculously long name)
10) Beelzebub (dog, black poodle who earned his name)


----------



## Elizium

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)
6) Sparky (dog)
7) Maximillian (ferret)
8) Stilgar (from Dune) (an all black cat)
9) Randolph Aloysus (dog...why? 'cause my dad was trying to come up with a ridiculously long name)
10) Beelzebub (dog, black poodle who earned his name)

11) Biff (Staffordshire bull terrier cross w/ a boxer.  Soft dog with a good eye for trouble :ultracool )


----------



## Cryozombie

1) Furley - (Dog)
2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
4) Wolf- (Cat)
5) Amanda (Ball Python)
6) Sparky (dog)
7) Maximillian (ferret)
8) Stilgar (from Dune) (an all black cat)
9) Randolph Aloysus (dog...why? 'cause my dad was trying to come up with a ridiculously long name)
10) Beelzebub (dog, black poodle who earned his name)
11) Biff (Staffordshire bull terrier cross w/ a boxer. Soft dog with a good eye for trouble  )
12) Dogfood (cat)


----------



## shesulsa

1) Furley - (Dog)
  2) Loco Poco - (Gerbil)
  3) Kasumi (means "Misty" in Japanese)--(Cat) 
  4) Wolf- (Cat)
  5) Amanda (Ball Python)
  6) Sparky (dog)
  7) Maximillian (ferret)
  8) Stilgar (from Dune) (an all black cat)
  9) Randolph Aloysus (dog...why? 'cause my dad was trying to come up with a ridiculously long name)
  10) Beelzebub (dog, black poodle who earned his name)
  11) Biff (Staffordshire bull terrier cross w/ a boxer. Soft dog with a good eye for trouble  )
  12) Dogfood (cat)
  13)  Puddy (cat)

  NEW TOPIC:

  Your favorite kind of barbecue sauce.

 1) Honey


----------



## KenpoTex

Your favorite kind of barbecue sauce.

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels


----------



## Flatlander

Your favorite kind of barbecue sauce.

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece


----------



## TigerWoman

Favorite BBQ Sauce - 13th player gets to name a new topic

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6)


----------



## Gary5000

Favorite BBQ Sauce - 13th player gets to name a new topic

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6) Plain Original Bullseye


----------



## Lisa

Favorite BBQ Sauce - 13th player gets to name a new topic

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6) Plain Original Bullseye
7) Heinz original


----------



## Ceicei

(Sorry)


----------



## Ceicei

Favorite BBQ Sauce - 13th player gets to name a new topic

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6) Plain Original Bullseye
7) Heinz original
8) Wallaby's BBQ sauce


----------



## Sarah

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6) Plain Original Bullseye
7) Heinz original
8) Wallaby's BBQ sauce
9) Watties BBQ Sauce (New Zealand Brand)


----------



## Ceicei

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6) Plain Original Bullseye
7) Heinz original
8) Wallaby's BBQ sauce
9) Watties BBQ Sauce (New Zealand Brand)
10) A1


----------



## shesulsa

1) Honey
 2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
 3) Cattle Boyz
 4) KC Masterpiece
 5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
 6) Plain Original Bullseye
 7) Heinz original
 8) Wallaby's BBQ sauce
 9) Watties BBQ Sauce (New Zealand Brand)
 10) A1
 110 Chris and Pitt's Smokey


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6) Plain Original Bullseye
7) Heinz original
8) Wallaby's BBQ sauce
9) Watties BBQ Sauce (New Zealand Brand)
10) A1
11) Chris and Pitt's Smokey
12) My Own Concoction


----------



## Ceicei

1) Honey
2) Bullseye Original mixed with Jack Daniels
3) Cattle Boyz
4) KC Masterpiece
5) Famous Daves Sweet & Zesty
6) Plain Original Bullseye
7) Heinz original
8) Wallaby's BBQ sauce
9) Watties BBQ Sauce (New Zealand Brand)
10) A1
11) Chris and Pitt's Smokey
12) My Own Concoction
13) Hawaiian Sweet n' Sour

New list:

Worst MA related injury suffered:

1)  Broken nose (1986 during tournament)


----------



## MA-Caver

Worst MA related injury suffered:

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being :btg: by Ceicei comes a close second)


----------



## TigerWoman

Worst MA related injury suffered:

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being :btg: by Ceicei comes a close  second)
3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)


----------



## Scout_379

Worst MA related injury suffered:

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being :btg: by Ceicei comes a close second)
3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)

4) dislocated patella (bad sparring form)


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being  by Ceicei comes a close second)
3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)
4) dislocated patella (bad sparring form)
5) broken nose, twice (the second time was 'cause I got hit before it healed all the way)


----------



## Aikikitty

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being by Ceicei comes a close second)
3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)
4) dislocated patella (bad sparring form)
5) broken nose, twice (the second time was 'cause I got hit before it healed all the way)
6) concussion


----------



## Shodan

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being by Ceicei comes a close second)
3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)
4) dislocated patella (bad sparring form)
5) broken nose, twice (the second time was 'cause I got hit before it healed all the way)
6) concussion 
7) Blew out right knee during 2nd brown test (1995)- Yowwwtchhh!!


----------



## shesulsa

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
 2) Broken thumb during sparring (being by Ceicei comes a close second)
 3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)
 4) dislocated patella (bad sparring form)
 5) broken nose, twice (the second time was 'cause I got hit before it healed all the way)
 6) concussion
 7) severed ACL


----------



## Ceicei

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being kicked in the groin by Ceicei comes a close second)
3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)
4) dislocated patella (bad sparring form)
5) broken nose, twice (the second time was 'cause I got hit before it healed all the way)
6) concussion 
7) Blew out right knee during 2nd brown test (1995)- Yowwwtchhh!!!
8) severed ACL
9) hairline fracture - right foot (doing a sidekick to my opponent's tibia [shin bone])


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Broken nose (1986 during tournament)
2) Broken thumb during sparring (being kicked in the groin by Ceicei comes a close second)
3) Broken top rib (by a white belt woman-exArmy)
4) dislocated patella (bad sparring form)
5) broken nose, twice (the second time was 'cause I got hit before it healed all the way)
6) concussion 
7) Blew out right knee during 2nd brown test (1995)- Yowwwtchhh!!!
8) severed ACL
9) hairline fracture - right foot (doing a sidekick to my opponent's tibia [shin bone]
10) dislocated knee/put back in myself -torn meniscus, doing tornado roundkick came down wrong


----------



## shaolinchi

1)3 Broken Ribs - Grappling
2)Broken Nose - Sparring
3)Broken Wrist - Being an idiot
4)Same Wrist Broken - Didn't let it heal all the way, and decided to use the bags 
5)So many broken fingers


----------



## Ceicei

last list went over "13 Baker's Dozen" - so time to start a new topic

NFL teams (it does not have to be your favorite)

1)  San Francisco 49ers


----------



## Lisa

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago


----------



## Goldendragon7

_* NFL teams*_ (it does not have to be your favorite)

  1) San Francisco 49ers
  2) "The Bears" Chicago
  3) Arizona Cardinals


----------



## KenpoTex

NFL teams (it does not have to be your favorite)
1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys


----------



## MA-Caver

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins


----------



## Mark Weiser

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6.) Kansas City Chiefs


----------



## Ceicei

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6) Kansas City Chiefs
7) Houston Texans


----------



## TigerWoman

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6) Kansas City Chiefs
7) Houston Texan
8) Minnesota Vikings


----------



## Ceicei

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6) Kansas City Chiefs
7) Houston Texans
8) Minnesota Vikings
9) Detroit Lions


----------



## Shodan

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6) Kansas City Chiefs
7) Houston Texans
8) Minnesota Vikings
9) Detroit Lions
10) St. Louis Rams


----------



## Ceicei

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6) Kansas City Chiefs
7) Houston Texans
8) Minnesota Vikings
9) Detroit Lions
10) St. Louis Rams
11) Buffalo Bills


----------



## KenpoTex

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6) Kansas City Chiefs
7) Houston Texans
8) Minnesota Vikings
9) Detroit Lions
10) St. Louis Rams
11) Buffalo Bills
12) Miami Dolphins


----------



## MA-Caver

1) San Francisco 49ers
2) "The Bears" Chicago
3) Arizona Cardinals
4) Dallas Cowboys
5) Washington Redskins
6) Kansas City Chiefs
7) Houston Texans
8) Minnesota Vikings
9) Detroit Lions
10) St. Louis Rams
11) Buffalo Bills
12) Miami Dolphins
13) Carolina Panthers

New Topic:
Star Wars Characters  (favorite, hated, otherwise) :idunno: 

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Ceicei

]New Topic:
Star Wars Characters (favorite, hated, otherwise) :idunno: 

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo


----------



## Lisa

New Topic:
Star Wars Characters (favorite, hated, otherwise) :idunno: 

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca


----------



## Scout_379

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda

why is he 4th?


----------



## MA-Caver

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> 1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
> 2) Han Solo
> 3) Chewbacca
> 4) Yoda
> 
> why is he 4th?



because humble jedi he is yes, ehh heh heh heh


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader
6) Jabba-the-hut


----------



## Elizium

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader
6) Jabba-the-hut

7) Annakin Skywalker


----------



## Ceicei

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader
6) Jabba-the-hut
7) Annakin Skywalker
8) Princess Leia


----------



## Goldendragon7

Star Wars Characters (favorite, hated, otherwise) :idunno: 

  1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
  2) Han Solo
  3) Chewbacca
 4) Yoda
 5) Darth Vader
 6) Jabba-the-hut
 7) Annakin Skywalker
 8) Princess Leia
 9) Luke Skywalker
 10) 
 11) 
 13) 
 :jedi1:


----------



## Shodan

Star Wars Characters (favorite, hated, otherwise)

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader
6) Jabba-the-hut
7) Annakin Skywalker
8) Princess Leia
9) Luke Skywalker
10) R2 D2
11)
13)


----------



## Ceicei

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader
6) Jabba-the-hut
7) Annakin Skywalker
8) Princess Leia
9) Luke Skywalker
10) R2 D2
11) C3PO
12)
13)


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader
6) Jabba-the-hut
7) Annakin Skywalker
8) Princess Leia
9) Luke Skywalker
10) R2 D2
11) C3PO
12) Wicket the Ewok
13)


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Obi-Wan Kenobi
2) Han Solo
3) Chewbacca
4) Yoda
5) Darth Vader
6) Jabba-the-hut
7) Annakin Skywalker
8) Princess Leia
9) Luke Skywalker
10) R2 D2
11) C3PO
12) Wicket the Ewok
13) Lando Carlissian

New Category:  Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## MA-Caver

New Category: Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate


----------



## Scout_379

New Category: Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate

3)Harry Potter and the.....all of them


----------



## Ceicei

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie


----------



## Goldendragon7

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

 1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
 2) The Ninth Gate
 3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
 4) Any Ace Ventura movie
 5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
 6)


----------



## Ceicei

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
6) Hot Shots!


----------



## Aikikitty

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
6) Hot Shots!
7) Home Alone (any one of them)


----------



## TigerWoman

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
6) Hot Shots!
7) Home Alone (any one of them)
8) Dumb and dumber and the sequel too


----------



## Eldritch Knight

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
6) Hot Shots!
7) Home Alone (any one of them)
8) Dumb and dumber and the sequel too
9) Super troopers


----------



## Ceicei

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
6) Hot Shots!
7) Home Alone (any one of them)
8) Dumb and dumber and the sequel too
9) Super troopers
10)  Hot Shots! Part Deux


----------



## Ceicei

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
6) Hot Shots!
7) Home Alone (any one of them)
8) Dumb and dumber and the sequel too
9) Super troopers
10) Hot Shots! Part Deux
11)  200 Cigarettes (no, I didn't see it, but movie reviews gave it thumbs down)


----------



## Scout_379

Dumbest movies (in your own opinion)

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water....... (the worst)!
6) Hot Shots!
7) Home Alone (any one of them)
8) Dumb and dumber and the sequel too
9) Super troopers
10) Hot Shots! Part Deux
11) 200 Cigarettes (no, I didn't see it, but movie reviews gave it thumbs down)

12)texas chainsaw massacre

not even scary!


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
2) The Ninth Gate
3) Harry Potter and the.....all of them
4) Any Ace Ventura movie
5) Open Water
6) Hot Shots!
7) Home Alone 
8) Dumb and dumber and the sequel too
9) Super troopers
10) Hot Shots! Part Deux
11) 200 Cigarettes 
12) texas chainsaw massacre
13) The Phantom Menace 

New Dozen: Favorite MT Smilie (you) never used !  (just one each) 

1)  :stoplurk:


----------



## KenpoTex

New Dozen: Favorite MT Smilie (you) never used ! (just one each) 

1) :stoplurk:
2) : :toilclaw:


----------



## Aikikitty

New Dozen: Favorite MT Smilie (you) never used ! (just one each) 

1) :stoplurk:
2)  :toilclaw:
3)  :asian: 

Robyn


----------



## Flatlander

New Dozen: Favorite MT Smilie (you) never used ! (just one each) 

1) :stoplurk:
2) :toilclaw:
3) :asian: 
4):tantrum:


----------



## shesulsa

1) :stoplurk:
 2) :toilclaw:
 3) :asian: 
 4):tantrum:
 5) :ladysman:


----------



## TigerWoman

1) :stoplurk:
 2) :toilclaw:
 3) :asian: 
 4):tantrum:
 5) :ladysman:
6) opcorn:


----------



## Scout_379

1) :stoplurk:
2) :toilclaw:
3) :asian: 
4):tantrum:
5) :ladysman:
6) opcorn:
7):redeme:

haha!


----------



## Ceicei

1):stoplurk:
2) :toilclaw:
3) :asian: 
4):tantrum:
5) :ladysman:
6) opcorn:
7):redeme:

8):2pistols:


----------



## someguy

Ceicei said:
			
		

> 1):stoplurk:
> 2) :toilclaw:
> 3) :asian:
> 4):tantrum:
> 5) :ladysman:
> 6) opcorn:
> 7):redeme:
> 
> 8):2pistols:


 :apv:


----------



## MA-Caver

1 :stoplurk:
2) :toilclaw:
3) :asian: 
4):tantrum:
5) :ladysman:
6) opcorn:
7):redeme:

8):2pistols:
9) :apv: 
10)  :fart:


----------



## PhotoMan

Sai


----------



## Ceicei

1) :stoplurk:
2) :toilclaw:
3) :asian: 
4):tantrum:
5) :ladysman:
6) opcorn:
7):redeme:

8):2pistols:
9) :apv: 
10) :fart:
11):bow:


----------



## kenpo tiger

Ceicei said:
			
		

> 1) :stoplurk:
> 2) :toilclaw:
> 3) :asian:
> 4):tantrum:
> 5) :ladysman:
> 6) opcorn:
> 7):redeme:
> 
> 8):2pistols:
> 9) :apv:
> 10) :fart:
> 11):bow:


12) :btg:


----------



## Ceicei

1) :stoplurk:
2) :toilclaw:
3) :asian: 
4):tantrum:
5) :ladysman:
6) opcorn:
7):redeme:

8):2pistols:
9) :apv: 
10) :fart:
11):bow:
12) :btg:
13)  %-} 


Ok, now time to start a new Baker's Dozen Game.


----------



## Ceicei

Let's start with:

Types of blades (whether swords, knives, etc.)

1)  Stiletto


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Stiletto
2) Katana


----------



## MA-Caver

BUMPTY BUMP BUMP! (trying to jumpstart this game again... )


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion


----------



## Flatlander

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice 
6) Kukri


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice 
6) Kukri
7) Bowie


----------



## TigerWoman

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice 
6) Kukri
7) Bowie
8) Chefs (hey its a weapon in my house)


----------



## KenpoTex

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice 
6) Kukri
7) Bowie
8) Chefs (hey its a weapon in my house)
9) Gladius


----------



## someguy

Eh may as well bring this back for the heck of it
1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice
6) Kukri
7) Bowie
8) Chefs (hey its a weapon in my house)
9) Gladius
10)Claymore


----------



## Scout_379

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice
6) Kukri
7) Bowie
8) Chefs (hey its a weapon in my house)
9) Gladius
10)Claymore


11) nodachi


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice
6) Kukri
7) Bowie
8) Chefs (hey its a weapon in my house)
9) Gladius
10) Claymore
11) nodachi
12) Buck


----------



## Ceicei

1) Stiletto
2) Katana
3) Falchion
4) Tanto
5) Rubber Practice
6) Kukri
7) Bowie
8) Chefs (hey its a weapon in my house)
9) Gladius
10) Claymore
11) nodachi
12) Buck
13) Jintachi


----------



## Ceicei

New List:  Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

1)  Hakama


----------



## Aikikitty

New List: Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

1) Hakama
2) Belt


Robyn  :asian: 

(You picked my favorite for number 1!  )


----------



## Ceicei

New List: Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi


----------



## Aikikitty

New List: Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi
4) Jacket


----------



## Ceicei

New List: Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi
4) Jacket
5) Keikogi


----------



## raedyn

New List: Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi
4) Jacket
5) Keikogi
6) sports bra


----------



## shesulsa

New List: Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

 1) Hakama
 2) Belt
 3) Tabi
 4) Jacket
 5) Keikogi
6) sports bra
 7) dopo


----------



## TigerWoman

New List: Clothing/Uniform worn by martial artists

 1) Hakama
 2) Belt
 3) Tabi
 4) Jacket
 5) Keikogi
 6) sports bra
 7) dopo
 8) knee brace


----------



## MA-Caver

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi
4) Jacket
5) Keikogi
6) sports bra
7) dopo
8) knee brace
9) groin cup ... (duh!)


----------



## shesulsa

1) Hakama
 2) Belt
 3) Tabi
 4) Jacket
 5) Keikogi
 6) sports bra
 7) dopo
 8) knee brace
 9) groin cup ... (duh!)
 10) Tiger Balm!!!!  (... well, at least for me, anyway... )


----------



## Baytor

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi
4) Jacket
5) Keikogi
6) sports bra
7) dopo
8) knee brace
9) groin cup ... (duh!)
10) Tiger Balm!!!! (... well, at least for me, anyway... )

11) Uniform t shirt (for the less traditional people)


----------



## Ceicei

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi
4) Jacket
5) Keikogi
6) sports bra
7) dopo
8) knee brace
9) groin cup ... (duh!)
10) Tiger Balm!!!! (... well, at least for me, anyway... )
11) Uniform t shirt (for the less traditional people)
12) Hood


----------



## Ceicei

1) Hakama
2) Belt
3) Tabi
4) Jacket
5) Keikogi
6) sports bra
7) dopo
8) knee brace
9) groin cup ... (duh!)
10) Tiger Balm!!!! (... well, at least for me, anyway... )
11) Uniform t shirt (for the less traditional people)
12) Hood
13) Obi

New category:

Training Equipment

1)  wavemaster


----------



## MA-Caver

Training Equipment

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads


----------



## KenpoTex

Training Equipment

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag


----------



## Ceicei

Training Equipment

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag
4) clapper


----------



## Lisa

Training Equipment

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag
4) clapper
5) Boxing Gloves


----------



## shesulsa

Training Equipment

 1) wavemaster
 2) sparring pads
 3) Heavy-bag
 4) clapper
 5) Boxing Gloves
 6) Mouth Guard


----------



## MA-Caver

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag
4) clapper
5) Boxing Gloves
6) Mouth Guard
7) The All-Important *CUP!*


----------



## Ceicei

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag
4) clapper
5) Boxing Gloves
6) Mouth Guard
7) The All-Important *CUP!* 
8) boards


----------



## MA-Caver

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag
4) clapper
5) Boxing Gloves
6) Mouth Guard
7) The All-Important CUP! 
8) boards
9) Bob


----------



## KenpoTex

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag
4) clapper
5) Boxing Gloves
6) Mouth Guard
7) The All-Important CUP! 
8) boards
9) Bob
10) Focus pads


----------



## Ceicei

1) wavemaster
2) sparring pads
3) Heavy-bag
4) clapper
5) Boxing Gloves
6) Mouth Guard
7) The All-Important CUP! 
8) boards
9) Bob
10) Focus pads
11)  Muk Yang Jong


----------



## Elizium

Ceicei said:
			
		

> 1) wavemaster
> 2) sparring pads
> 3) Heavy-bag
> 4) clapper
> 5) Boxing Gloves
> 6) Mouth Guard
> 7) The All-Important CUP!
> 8) boards
> 9) Bob
> 10) Focus pads
> 11) Muk Yang Jong


12) Uke


----------

